# spawn?



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm near Cleveland and none of the lakes I am fishing at seem to be in spawn, I am just wondering if anyone else notices this is any of the lakes they fish? It is just weird because I am used to coming back from college for the summer to the spawn but not now haha.


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

One of the ponds I fish is done with spawn from what I can tell. Male fish guarding fry. a lake I fished last week there where some fish cruzing and others on beds. depends on the lake...


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm in east central Ohio and it's real spotty. Very few beds as of this past Thursday. Those that haven't committed yet, probably got knocked back by this cold front. The smaller ponds were in full swing, the lakes not so much...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Fish around the state have been spawning for weeks on our public reservoirs and lakes.


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

For the past 2 weeks all ive seen is beds. Some empty some not. But some lakes it is too deep in some spots to see beds. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Not sure about the larger waters here in central ohio, but the ponds are spawning full swing right now!

Mr. A


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

We caught 6 largemouth over 18 " in a southwest Ohio stream yesterday. One was clearly done spawning..... All beat up and super thin, chasing minnows in a feeder creek. On the other hand one my little brother caught still had eggs, so I was confused. We weren't site fishing or anything just drifting along in the kayaks casting. We caught a few on cranks and the others on jigs. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

